# Hunyadi Janos mineral water



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Nov 12, 2021)

I found this for 7 bucks.










The pictures do not do it justice. My camera is clearly not that nice. It has no chips, bruises, or cracks.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 12, 2021)

Those are extremely common, I've found so many that now I just throw them back in the hole. No Insult Intended.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Nov 12, 2021)

None taken. Thanks for the info. Right now I'm just trying to grow my collection and a late 1800s bottle for pretty cheap is just what I'm looking for.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Nov 12, 2021)

*Here's another:





*


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 13, 2021)

Got a labeled one (center of the lot). Hard to see, but label is cool. Definitely will post it when I get home on break. Anyway, I take these since they usually can be sold to local antique stores for their appealing olive color and sometimes they are very crude.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Nov 13, 2021)

Thanks for all the responses, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dogo (Nov 13, 2021)

They are a cool looking old bottle and look way more valuable than they actually are.


----------



## Tony Kendzior (Nov 17, 2021)

I have some I found but this is the one I have on my display shelf... I suspect I traded for it some 50 years ago.


----------



## K6TIM (Nov 17, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> I found this for 7 bucks.
> View attachment 231884View attachment 231885View attachment 231886View attachment 231887
> The pictures do not do it justice. My camera is clearly not that nice. It has no chips, bruises, or cracks.


I have one of those bottles too,and it isn't as old as your's with the applied lip! (1880)


----------



## jc_john1 (Nov 17, 2021)

1890s postal card from Hungary - Cool bottles though ... wish I was digging enough better items to drop these back in the hole.


----------



## relic rescuer (Nov 17, 2021)

jc_john1 said:


> 1890s postal card from Hungary - Cool bottles though ... wish I was digging enough better items to drop these back in the hole.
> View attachment 232044View attachment 232045


Yeah me too.


----------



## Len (Nov 17, 2021)

Sure ole Janos is probably one of the most common dark green bottles from the turn of the century. However, a little consumer education at any flea or 'tique goes a long way. In any case its an easy saw buck because the color alone sells it.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 17, 2021)

From Hungary, That explains why I keep digging so many where I'm Digging, The Area I dig was a huge Hungarian Town. LEON.


----------

